# This one must be mine!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, lots of get up and go...to sleep! Those are cute little collars, they look massive on the wee little cuties.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So darn stinkin' cute!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Man, if I had a litterfull of puppies in my house I'd be on the floor playing with them nonstop. That video was too cute!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay they are just too cute...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sooooooooooo cute


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

the things this does to my puppy fever. sigh.
too cute!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

This really is not helping my puppy fever! They are so darn cute at this age!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I had to watch that a few times. They are precious. I think her big ole' head is trying to lead the way.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that looked like such hard work! They are so sweet...


----------

